# Hi everyone



## Em10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetic, just getting my head around things!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Em10, welcome to the forum  How did you come to be diagnosed? There is a lot to take in at first so try not to become overwhelmed by everything. A good place to start is by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter. I would also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is an excellent and very positive guide to these early weeks and months. The good thing about diabetes is that it can be managed well with the right knowledge and application, and doesn't need to cause you problems - you can control it, it doesn't have to control you  

Are you on any medication for your diabetes? Please feel free to ask any and every question you may have and we will do our best to help out


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Em10.

Do ask and / or search the boards for answers to things you need to get your head round. There's a lot to consider, but your health is largely in your hands, and there's lots of practical advice available here, as well as advice about how to get the best from your medical team.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Em10 hope you find out lots of information and welcome to forum


----------



## Em10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome  I will be sure to check out the information you recommend. I was diagnosed after some routine bloods, have been feeling tired all the time. I am waiting for my first clinic appointment for a treatment plan, have no medication as yet. The GP has just advised me to cut all sugar from my diet and I am hoping that i will soon gain control of things.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

Em10 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome  I will be sure to check out the information you recommend. I was diagnosed after some routine bloods, have been feeling tired all the time. I am waiting for my first clinic appointment for a treatment plan, have no medication as yet. The GP has just advised me to cut all sugar from my diet and I am hoping that i will soon gain control of things.



Em, as well as sugar, try to keep the amount of other carbohydrates to a minimum. Things such as bread, pasta, rice, potatoes will all raise blood glucose levels, so where possible replace them with other vegetables or proteins like eggs, meat, cheese and fish  Also, be wary of fruit, and in particular, fruit juice. Read the labels on items and try to avoid items that are high in sugar or carbohydrate


----------



## Em10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, I've just got myself a copy of the book you recommended for my kindle. Will watch my overall carbohydrate intake. Am just considering purchasing a blood glucose monitor, any advice?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Em10


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2014)

Em10 said:


> Thanks, I've just got myself a copy of the book you recommended for my kindle. Will watch my overall carbohydrate intake. Am just considering purchasing a blood glucose monitor, any advice?



Well, you might want to hang fire as your nurse/GP might be one of the good ones and give you a meter and prescribe some testing strips!  Failing that, the cheapest option we have come across here is the SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around £7 for 50. Ohters can cost you up to £30 for 50 

Testing before and one or two hours after eating is the best way to discover how well (or otherwise) you tolerate what you have eaten. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  for a good guide to efficient testing


----------



## jalapino (Apr 22, 2014)

A warm welcome from the chilli man!!! 

Or a hot one!!!....depends on the heat of the chilli you like 

Lots of good folks here so ask away


----------



## Pete H (Apr 22, 2014)

EM 10 welcome


----------



## Bloden (Apr 23, 2014)

Hiya Em10! Welcome!


----------



## Em10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm amazed by the amount of information and support available! I have so much to learn and change, although I am feeling surprisingly positive right now


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Em a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## stephknits (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello em10, welcome!  Great advice and support here at the forum.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Apr 27, 2014)

Returning the welcome Em x
I think you feel like I do....sooo glad to have found this place and these people who can answer any questions we might have..no matter how silly they may sound to us.


----------



## Em10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Jo x  
This forum and the people on here have helped me so much in these early days, don't know what I'd doing without it!


----------



## jalapino (Apr 28, 2014)

Em10 said:


> Thanks Jo x
> This forum and the people on here have helped me so much in these early days, don't know what I'd doing without it!



And these people will be here to help you in the future as well


----------



## Lurch (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi EM10.   Plenty of advice and support here. No motorway wisecracks from me.  Just suggest less jams.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------

